# Should I have shot



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

First off I have never killed a turkey, this is only my second year with a tag and I am trying to kill one with a recurve bow so i dont really care if it is a jake or a tom. I was hunting today when I had a bird come take a look at my decoys but I could only see the head and chest it appeared to have a 3-4 inch beard but the head looked like a hen. I didnt take the shot because I thought it might be a hen. I saw this bird the night before in the same field but couldn't get close enough for a good look. what do you think should I have taken the shot?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have doubts that it is a hen, I wouldn't shoot. But that is just me.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You did right by waiting--hens can have beards. I hope you get another chance.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think a bearded hen is a legal bird? But, it was prolly a Jake... If you're OK with shooting a Jake then shoot away! You ask me, any turkey with a curve is a trophy.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Straight from the guide book on page 12

"Your turkey permit allows you to take one bearded turkey within the area and during the season specified on your permit. Most mature male turkeys have a beard, and about 20 percent of mature female turkeys have one too."


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys I will be back out hunting tomorrow so if I get a chance and a good look to make sure it is a jake I will take the shot.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

If a "bearded turkey" is what you're after--and that's what your permit is for--and you're okay with ANY bearded turkey... and you're SURE you see a beard... take the shot. (I would)


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

a legal bird is better than a burnt tag in my opinion. the regs say any bird that has a beard is legal.... i'd whacked it. but ive been told a time or 2 im kill happy...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Straight from the guide book on page 12
> 
> "Your turkey permit allows you to take one bearded turkey within the area and during the season specified on your permit. Most mature male turkeys have a beard, and about 20 percent of mature female turkeys have one too."


Thanks, I was too lazy to look it up...  But that confirms what I thought. 

Besides, a bearded hen makes a cool trophy and an even nicer mount. I'm a taxidermist and I approve this statement... _(O)_


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> huntnbum said:
> 
> 
> > Straight from the guide book on page 12
> ...


Sure no same in shootin a bearded hen, but sorry Tex, I no bearded hens in my trophy room thank ya very much. Just seems wrong. 
And huntnbum, you did the right thing, you'd've hated that **** bearded hen the rest of you life.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Sure no same in shootin a bearded hen, but sorry Tex, I no bearded hens in my trophy room thank ya very much. Just seems wrong.
> And huntnbum, you did the right thing, you'd've hated that **** bearded hen the rest of you life.


i think bearded hens are a neat trophy. ive shot 2 of them. and i'd shoot another one! they arent as impressive or as awesome as a big tom, but they are a cool trophy to have.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > Sure no same in shootin a bearded hen, but sorry Tex, I no bearded hens in my trophy room thank ya very much. Just seems wrong.
> ...


I understand where BP is coming from. He's old school like me. I can remember when we didn't shoot any female anythings. Back when I started hunting the split tails were strictly off limits. "Don't wanna kill off yer seed" my grandpa would say... A lot of guys think this way. I think the reason they made the bearded hen rule was not to advocate the shooting of some hens once in a while, but to protect the would be turkey hunter who is may be not quite so versed at telling the difference. Would be hen shootin law breakers are now protected under the bearded hen rule. They do make a pretty cool mount though. I did a bearded hen with a big tom for a guy that shot em both with one shot in SD. Now when you clubhouse a pair of turkeys you GOTTA get em mounted! I don't care who you are!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now I ain't saying shooting breaded hens is anything like maybe beatin' up a sissy then braggin 'bout it over a couple tall smoothies or anything like that, and I ain't sayin' shootin bearded hens is the same as looking forward to going to a tupperware party, I am just saying for me, a real man's man,...it just don't feel right. I suppose it would be different if'n I was a girl, or maybe one of those hermaphrodites like the bearded hen, probably shoot one in a NY minute, just sayin, not for me. Now Tex, I will admit, the one you got pictured is mighty darn nice...got a real purdy mouth on her.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > huntnbum said:
> ...


What you talkin bout willis?
I didn't pass up the shot?


----------

